# Silicone grease on plug wire boots?



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

Silicone grease on spark plug boots and Cap boots?
Is it necessary?
Do you thing the local shops uses it?
Do you use it?
Is there an advantage to using it?
Disadvantage not using it?
This would be on an automobile.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Have never used it. When I worked in a Toyota garage, no one used it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've never seen anyone use it.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Only used when the vehicle is going to be around wet or dusty conditions all the time. It is also fine if you live along the coast, to keep the Salt Water corrosion off of any electrical contacts.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Glad you told us it will be on a car. I presumed sewing machine.

Not sure what you referring to as silicone grease.
I use dielectric electrician grease RELIGIOUSLY on every car we owned for the last about 7 years and every car we own now, and every car we will own. Every time I buy a used car, I methodically unplug connectors and pack them with dielectric grease.
Per say, it does nothing. It per definition does not conduct electricity.
But what it DOES do, is prevent humidity from entering into what supposed to be sealed environment and blocking oxidization of electrical contacts. Including spark plug boots and connectors inside of them.
Maybe that's why my cars run so good? 
Oh, and btw. That also bows towards a gent that worked at Toyota. You know they make cars by numbers now. If it's not necessary, then it costs money and need not be done. WHY DO THEY HAVE ELECTRIC GREASE FROM FACTORY IN EVERY ELECTRICAL CONNECTOR? Unplug ANY plug and look inside. See? It's that they do just a drop of it, and I am generous. It costs THEM money, and I am saving MINE by packing more of it in.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

ukrkoz said:


> Glad you told us it will be on a car. I presumed sewing machine.
> 
> Not sure what you referring to as silicone grease.
> I use dielectric electrician grease RELIGIOUSLY on every car we owned for the last about 7 years and every car we own now, and every car we will own. Every time I buy a used car, I methodically unplug connectors and pack them with dielectric grease.
> ...


All the world love a clown!
But as gregzoll pointed out, if it were used on a vehicle around water.
Then I would use it on say an ATV which calls for it, but not on a sewing machine.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the positive comments.:thumbsup:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Hardway said:


> All the world love a clown!
> But as gregzoll pointed out, if it were used on a vehicle around water.
> Then I would use it on say an ATV which calls for it, but not on a sewing machine.


 For Sewing machines, used when the unit is going to be in an environment, that would allow particulate from sewing material, so that connections are kept solid and clean.

Factory settings are more vicious to equipment than any other type of environment. The Grease may gather dust or particulate, but it allows for a covering layer to protect the connection point.

One place that a lot of people miss, is on their Heat Pumps & A/C units, at both the connections inside the access cover, and at the disconnect.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

I always run dielectric on my boots. Makes them easier to get on and off and makes for a better connection and less corrosion.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

ukrkoz said:


> Glad you told us it will be on a car. I presumed sewing machine.
> 
> Not sure what you referring to as silicone grease.
> I use dielectric electrician grease RELIGIOUSLY on every car we owned for the last about 7 years and every car we own now, and every car we will own. Every time I buy a used car, I methodically unplug connectors and pack them with dielectric grease.
> ...


Good advice. Is there a brand/source you recommend? Does it delay the aging of the rubber compounds?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

ChuckF. said:


> Good advice. Is there a brand/source you recommend? Does it delay the aging of the rubber compounds?


No. The chemical mix used for the Silicone Rubber, is what keeps them from drying out.


----------



## Lotek (Apr 24, 2013)

Dielectric grease is a very good idea for plug boots, it will make it possible to remove the wires in 100k to replace the plugs, it seals the connection and helps prevent carbon tracking. Not a bad idea for most connectors on a car, especially under the hood, but be careful around tightly packed micro terminal connectors like ecms and abs modules, I have seen weird glitches in ABS systems with closely spaced micro64 terminals caused by crosstalk between circuits through the dielectric grease. Clean off the grease, all was well. A little goes a long way. Another thing it's good for is protecting weatherstrips, again, a little goes a long way. 3m makes a good one, GM sells several different types. Keep the applicator brush clean or use a new one each time.


----------

